# Ride-Alpha-Pedale Ersatzteile!?



## NiklasR (17. September 2019)

Einen schönen guten zusammen..
Also, ich hab mir vor knapp 1,5 Jahren die *Alupedale* zu einem Neurad mitgekauft, da ich auch nichts vergleichbares für die knapp 70€ gefunden habe was die Größe und die Dicke angeht.. also recht große Plattform und sehr flaches Profil. Alles super..
doch obwohl ich in den 1,5 Jahren verletzungsbedingt nichtmals die halbe Zeit fahren konnte, haben die Lager ihren Geist nun aufgegeben.. erst kam recht schnell viel Spiel rein, dann direkt ein Haken..
Nun habe ich auf der Seite gesehen, dass es für *15€ ein Wartungsset gibt, welches neue Lager*, Buchsen und Dichtungen beinhaltet.. und für 5€ gibt es da wohl auch neue Pins (mir fehlen dann doch schon 4-5 Stück) . Am liebsten würde ich sie ja einfach auseinander nehmen und schauen welche Lager drin sind, um mir diese dann woanders zu ordern.. aber bis die dann da sind, fürchte ich nicht fahren zu können, da ich denke es wird nach dem Zerlegen nicht mehr zusammen wollen, fühlt sich an als hätte es da schon was zerrieben. *Also, stand jemand schon an gleicher Stelle und weiß zufällig welche Lager verbaut sind und hinzu ggf noch was mir da noch entgegen bröseln wird??* Mit Versand wäre ich bei Commencal schon über 30€, das gefällt mir nicht... *Am Ende brauch ich nur 2 Lager für 2,39 oder so*... (abgesehen von den Pins) .

Hier mal die Links:
Pedale: https://www.commencal-store.de/ride-alpha-aluminium-pedale-c2x24638922
Reparaturset: https://www.commencal-store.de/ride-alpha-rebuild-kit-for-al-and-mag-pedals-c2x21072100
Pins: https://www.commencal-store.de/ride-alpha-remplace-pin-for-nylon-pedals-c2x21072106

Dankbar um jede konstruktive Reaktion..
Niklas


----------

